# Recherche photos tatouages ...



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2004)

Bonjour à tous ... j'espère que c'est le bon forum pour demander ça.

Je recherche des photos femmes tatouées ...

si vous avez quelques liens en réserve, merci d'avance !


----------



## molgow (13 Juin 2004)

Une scarification à la langue, ça te va ? :sick:

PS: Personnes sensibles: ne cliquez pas sur le lien ci-dessus.

_Bon j'enlève le lien.. navré.. c'est vrai que c'était dègue.. _


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Une scarification à la langue, ça te va ? :sick:
> 
> PS: Personnes sensibles: ne cliquez pas sur le lien ci-dessus.



:sick: :sick: :sick:

j'ai cliqué sur le lien avant de lire ton avertissement ... 

il n'était pas clair mon message ... ?    *photos de femmes tatouées* !!!

rien à voir avec la scarification !  :mouais: 


  Molgow tu m'déçois !


----------



## molgow (13 Juin 2004)

Bah.. c'est une forme de tatouages... mais avec un scalpel :sick:

Bon j'ai supprimé le lien dans mon message.... Tu peux en faire de même dans la citation si tu le veux


----------



## purestyle (13 Juin 2004)

Donc pas de gros plans (qui ne permettent pas forcement de distinguer le genre)...?


----------



## Philito (14 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous ... j'espère que c'est le bon forum pour demander ça.
> 
> Je recherche des photos femmes tatouées ...
> 
> si vous avez quelques liens en réserve, merci d'avance !



Tu cherches quoi exactement et dans quel but, ça nous permettrait peut-être de t'aider mieux.....

Car, il y a une floppée de sites qui parlent de tatouage lorsque tu demande à Google.....

trouver les sites de meetings ou foires au tatouage... ou peut-être un bon début, acheter une revue, et de là suivre tous les liens que tu trouveras......   Voilà désolé de pas faire mieux pour l'instant.....


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous ... j'espère que c'est le bon forum pour demander ça.
> 
> Je recherche des photos femmes tatouées ...



elle veut pas que je les montre...  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Tu cherches quoi exactement et dans quel but, ça nous permettrait peut-être de t'aider mieux.....
> 
> Car, il y a une floppée de sites qui parlent de tatouage lorsque tu demande à Google.....
> 
> trouver les sites de meetings ou foires au tatouage... ou peut-être un bon début, acheter une revue, et de là suivre tous les liens que tu trouveras......   Voilà désolé de pas faire mieux pour l'instant.....



Bonjour et merci à ceux qui ont répondu ! 

J'ai déjà effectué une recherche avec  Google, mais bon beaucoup de sites sont ... :sick:

je recherche des photos (soft de préférence ) avec de grands tatouages (non pas de petits dauphins sur la fesses droite :love:  )

Après, j'ai oublié de préciser, je ne compte pas diffuser ces photos, ou en faire quoi que ce soit, si ce n'est pour "consommation visuelle personnelle"  

Voilà donc si un jour vous tombez sur une ou plusieurs photos de ce genre ... faites-moi signe !


----------



## joanes (14 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous ... j'espère que c'est le bon forum pour demander ça.
> 
> Je recherche des photos femmes tatouées ...
> 
> si vous avez quelques liens en réserve, merci d'avance !




http://tattoo-passion.com/ 

Plutôt bien fourni.


----------



## Goulven (14 Juin 2004)

Et du body painting ??


----------



## Goulven (14 Juin 2004)

Sinon il y a toujours mademoiselle :


----------



## Goulven (14 Juin 2004)

Aussi sur ce site. Je n'affiche pas d'exemple, car ce sont des tatouages sur TOUT le corps, alors certains seront choqués.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Aussi sur ce site. Je n'affiche pas d'exemple, car ce sont des tatouages sur TOUT le corps, alors certains seront choqués.



merci Goulven, voilà le genre de photo que je cherche ! 
Dommage que la plupart ne soient pas encore en ligne, donc on ne peut pas voir de près ce que ça donne !


----------



## Goulven (14 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> merci Goulven, voilà le genre de photo que je cherche !
> Dommage que la plupart ne soient pas encore en ligne, donc on ne peut pas voir de près ce que ça donne !


Fais donc tourner ma bloue à facettes pour me remercier!  
Allez je t'en cherche encore d'autres... promis!


----------



## Goulven (14 Juin 2004)

Tu as aussi ça, ou alors ici


----------



## turnover (14 Juin 2004)

Un truc comme ça ou plus gros ?


----------



## Goulven (14 Juin 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Un truc comme ça ou plus gros ?


Mais là le forum MacG devient un site XXX! Vaut mieux mettre ces images en lien dans ce cas pour pas choquer les honnêtes gens!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Mais là le forum MacG devient un site XXX! Vaut mieux mettre ces images en lien dans ce cas pour pas choquer les honnêtes gens!



 :affraid: oui tout à fait d'accord ... moi je demandais des photos "soft"  :hein:


----------



## Goulven (14 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: oui tout à fait d'accord ... moi je demandais des photos "soft"  :hein:


Aussi soft qu'un de tes avatars? Celui où tu nous faisait profiter de (tes) formes généreuses?


----------



## sylko (14 Juin 2004)

Comme celui de notre copine italienne, Mulatta Bianca?   http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=28531


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: oui tout à fait d'accord ... moi je demandais des photos "soft"  :hein:



Lorna tu m'inquiètes avec tes sujets


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Lorna tu m'inquiètes avec tes sujets



 Coucou Tibo ! 


Pourquoi donc ?   

 :hein:  ...

 


Ah ... bière ... tatouage ...  :affraid:  ah ben ouais tu as raison !!!!!!!!! 

 :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Comme celui de notre copine italienne, Mulatta Bianca?   http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=28531



 :mouais: non pas comme ça, en plus il est vraiment moche (mal fait) le tatouage !  :mouais: 

En fait je pensais trouver des sites de photographes ayant photographié des femmes tatouées.

les sites de salon de tatouage ...sont  :sick: :sick: de mauvais goût pour la plupart !


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2004)

restez polis, mulatta est une amie !

anorexique et suicidaire mais une amie...

pis faites gaffe, elle bosse pour AppleCare comme Mackie maintenant...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juin 2004)

Tatoo des stars


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous ... j'espère que c'est le bon forum pour demander ça.
> 
> Je recherche des photos femmes tatouées ...
> 
> si vous avez quelques liens en réserve, merci d'avance !



le meilleur site,payant ,mais pas cher du tout (9$/mois)

http://suicidegirls.com/

le meilleur ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> restez polis, mulatta est une amie !



Oups pardon ...     sorry !

Sinon suicide girls je "connais", mais bon payant, je ne vais pas payer pour voir des nanas à p ... pardon , des femmes dénudées, dans des poses pour le moins...

 

Effectivement elles sont taoutées, percées ... sytle punk / gothique quand même.

Je me rends à compte en faisant les recherches à quel point c'est lié au fétichisme :   ... moi je veux juste de zolies photos ... avec de zolis tattoo  :style: 

merci à ceux qui m'ont répondu !


----------



## turnover (14 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Mais là le forum MacG devient un site XXX! Vaut mieux mettre ces images en lien dans ce cas pour pas choquer les honnêtes gens!


Heu ben heu    


			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: oui tout à fait d'accord ... moi je demandais des photos "soft"  :hein:


Je dirai franchement un petiti truc. Elle à son string !!! C'est donc soft et pas XXX !!    :love:  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous ... j'espère que c'est le bon forum pour demander ça.
> 
> Je recherche des photos femmes tatouées ...
> 
> si vous avez quelques liens en réserve, merci d'avance !



J'suis pas une femme    :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juin 2004)

J'y ai fait plusieurs fois mention : le site de Yann, l'un des meilleurs tatoueurs 


_ce sujet serait peut-être mieux au bar non ? _


----------



## joanes (15 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'y ai fait plusieurs fois mention : le site de Yann, l'un des meilleurs tatoueurs




Fouya!!! Terrrrrible. ça doit piquer un peu quand même? :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'y ai fait plusieurs fois mention : le site de Yann, l'un des meilleurs tatoueurs
> 
> 
> _ce sujet serait peut-être mieux au bar non ? _




  sympa le site !    Et les tatouages sont vraiment originaux ...(très Tim Burton certains).
Merci pour le lien Finn ! 

Par contre mettre le sujet au Bar ... euh peut-être, j'ai hésité ...  :rose:  mais comme je voulais des liens "soft" et sérieux ... 

Mais bon si vous jugez bon de le mettre au Bar ...c'est pas moi le chef !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Juin 2004)

Alors ? C'est pour quand le grand saut ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Alors ? C'est pour quand le grand saut ?




Quel grand saut ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

C'est pas pour toi que tu cherches de l'inspiration ? 

Ici, j'ai trouvé pas mal d'inspiration pour les miens. Attention, le reste du site concerne la "body modification"...  Donc, il y a des trucs chauds... Je balance le lien direct pour les tatoos là.

http://www.bmezine.com/tattoo/bme-tatt.html


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas pour toi que tu cherches de l'inspiration ?
> 
> Ici, j'ai trouvé pas mal d'inspiration pour les miens. Attention, le reste du site concerne la "body modification"...  Donc, il y a des trucs chauds... Je balance le lien direct pour les tatoos là.
> 
> http://www.bmezine.com/tattoo/bme-tatt.html




 Je ne dirais rien, sans la présence de mon avocat ...   

Merci pour le lien ... pas beaucoup de photos de filles tatouées (et grands tatouages) ... mais merci quand même ! 

PS : je préfère le non figuratif ! :style:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

En fait, faut creuser beaucoup pour trouver de l'inspiration. Tu as une idée du style qui t'intéresse ? C'est important. J'ai mis plus de 20 ans à dessiner les deux miens. Et je travaille encore sur mon 3ème 

Pour être plus dans ce que tu cherches j'ai trouvé ça sur l'excellentissime site donné par Finn :
http://www.yourmeatismine.com/galerie.php?photo=/photos_site/itchie_/itchie_31.gif
http://www.yourmeatismine.com/galerie.php?photo=/photos_site/itchie_/itchie_32.gif

Ceux-là, c'est pour rire  : http://www.bmezine.com/tattoo/A40603/high/myfirsttattoo00.jpg
http://www.bmezine.com/tattoo/A40218/high/chrisappletattoo.jpg

Bon. en fait. Si on cherche longtemps, on trouve un peu. J'ai toute une chiée de magazines aussi qui comportent des photos qui pourraient te seoir. Si tu ne trouves pas ton bonheur, je te les scannerai


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Merci pour les liens ...  no no no jamais je ne me ferais tatouer une quelconque marque (Apple ou autre) sur mon corps ...  :hein:  :mouais: 

Le style je l'ai déjà (c'est pour continuer un déjà existant) ... donc l'endroit de départ je l'ai aussi, mais celui de l'arrivée ... là je commence à avoir ma petite idée.

Sachant qu'il faut que j'évite les zones trop sensibles, celles qui vieillissent mal (surtout chez une femme) ... aaah elles sont mimis ces p"tites jeunes avec leur tattoo sur le ventre ... mais ça va pas passer une grossesse ça :sick: 
Et puis on peut dire merci le numérique pour "visualiser" avant de sauter ... 

J'ai trouvé de jolies photos avec de jolis tatouages (viguratifs mais beaux),sur de jolies modèles (  grrrr) que je ne peux montrer ici ... 


PS : inutile (pour les currieux) de faire une recherche sur Google avec Lorna+tattoo   cherchez pas je n'y suis pas !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Bon. A ton service au cas où  J'en ai dessiné beaucoup, si je peux t'aider, ça me fera plaisir


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et puis on peut dire merci le numérique pour "visualiser" avant de sauter ...



Ah bon! Tu fais ça toi?! Tu calcules la pression du stylet aussi?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon! Tu fais ça toi?! Tu calcules la pression du stylet aussi?



  

non pour ça , je m'étais fixé un "test" que j'ai réussi avec succès ... après stylet ou pas tu relativises !     

Et puis je dois avouer avoir eu un "préparateur spychologique" de choc à mes côtés !  :mouais:


----------



## kkwete (11 Février 2005)

http://perso.dromadaire.com/kkwete/loly.html


----------



## Phil 39 (11 Février 2005)

en voici une 

j'en ai une autre, une asiatique avec un super dragon dans le dos mais l'image fait 220k alors ca passe pas , dommage.


----------



## purestyle (12 Février 2005)

un peu de vanité, voici le mien :


----------

